# The fruit Isabelle gives you



## roseflower (Feb 23, 2015)

When I started playing New Leaf, I did the tutorial with Isabelle, and she gave me peaches, and the native fruit is pears in my town. I wonder which fruit have you gotten with your native cherries, apples, oranges and peaches. I?d love to know!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 23, 2015)

Its not about what you gotten, it depends on what native fruit you have. Example: You get Oranges from Isabelle if your native fruit  is Apples. (Or was is Peaches or Pears? Who cares, it depends anyway)


----------



## roseflower (Feb 23, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its not about what you gotten, it depends on what native fruit you have. Example: You get Oranges from Isabelle if your native fruit  is Apples. (Or was is Peaches or Pears? Who cares, it depends anyway)



Yes I know it depends on the native fruit. Thanks for replying!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 23, 2015)

*Native=Given*
Peaches=Cherries
Apples=Oranges
Pears=Peaches
Cherries=Apples
Oranges=Pears

I believe that's the way it goes...


----------



## Mizu (Feb 23, 2015)

@Paperboy - I can confirm this as I got Oranges for having Apples as my native fruit 

You could probably find the information online if you google, I'm sure some website has it all listed. But then it'd be no fun, so wait for people to reply haha


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh yeah. If I remember correctly, I got Pears from having Peaches as my native fruit once.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 23, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah. If I remember correctly, I got Pears from having Peaches as my native fruit once.



You get cherries from Isabelle, if your native fruit is peaches.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You get cherries from Isabelle, if your native fruit is peaches.


Huh, thought it was pears.

And you know what's strange? If you have oranges as your native fruit, Isabelle gives you pears. Rings a bell?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 23, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Huh, thought it was pears.
> 
> And you know what's strange? If you have oranges as your native fruit, Isabelle gives you pears. Rings a bell?



Nah, it's cherries. I know this, because that's part of the main reason I wanted peaches as my native fruit.
Through my many resets, I've come to know what fruits you're going to get from Isabelle >.<

And yes, I knew this, but it doesn't ring a bell, lol.


----------



## JessaBelle (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, I got pears and my native fruit is oranges.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 23, 2015)

My native fruit is apples so I received oranges from Isabelle...I hid them from Tangy heh ^^''


----------



## roseflower (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you all for your answers!


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 24, 2015)

My native fruit is oranges and both of my characters were given pears.


----------



## scartwright (Feb 24, 2015)

My native fruit is pears, I received peaches from Isabelle.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Native=Given*
> Peaches=Cherries
> Apples=Oranges
> Pears=Peaches
> ...



Wow thank you for sharing this! I always assumed it was random and she picked a random fruit that wasn't your native


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Feb 24, 2015)

I got Oranges since my native fruit is the apple 

I had no idea what to do with them since this was on like my second day with the game so I thought it was all about money and just sold them xD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Native=Given*
> Peaches=Cherries
> Apples=Oranges
> Pears=Peaches
> ...



Yes, I have 2 towns and I got what you put on this chart


----------

